# Off Waterfowl Sounds in Movies



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was watching "Entrapment" this morning. Towards the end there is a scene with a comorant flying over the ocean and the sound effect is a mallard quacking.

I once saw a movie where they were in a park and the mallards were honking like canadas (can't remember the movie)

Anybody else have movies where they show a duck or goose and it has the wrong sound?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

You always hear Loons in movies all the time.

And in the new movie, "I Am Legend" with Will Smith, there's deer running around and their playing an Elk Bugle.

:beer:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

haha, its such a small thing, but it bothers me so much when they put mallards sittin around and you hear geese! :withstupid:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The old Tarzan movies were classics......sounds of loons and ptarmigan in Africa or basically any jungle movie.

Another is the showing of animals that are nowhere close to where the movie takes place.....like Little House on the Prarie showing mountains near Walnut Grove Minn. and good old Charles hunting mule deer or blacktails in central Minn.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, PC we've watched that movie lately and my gf thought I was so stupid for making a fuss over it. I wish I could remember which one it was!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I got so worked up watching I am Legend for that reason. And the fact that Will Smith sneaks up with 10 feet of a whitetail buck.

No one thing that always makes me mad is on advertisements for the tv show Planet Earth they show a flock of snows and dubbed some canadas over the top of it. It sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

In "Kingdom of Heaven", thousands of buzzards are shown circling above, and feeding on the massacred crusader army. The sound they use is the trill of sandhill cranes. It did sound kind of sinister and eerie though!
Burl


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I always love it when they use the pump action of a shot gun right before they shoot. How many of us tough guys would'nt load one in the chamber???


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

In Dances with wolves...there is a scene when some cranes are flying over and they have honker sounds...


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Not waterfowl, but in the Polar Express, the caribou make a bull elk bugle and I thought they grunted like pigs.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I still remember watching that Eddie Murphy movie, I think it was called "the distinguished gentleman". There is that scene where they go duck hunting and not only do the Mallards have the Canada goose honk, but they are also hunting with assault rifles for Waterfowl. The thing is, whenever I bring stuff like this up, the people look at me like I am the weird one for knowing the difference. Sheesh, losers... :splat:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was thinking of Dances with Wolves right away and Acker beat me to it.... 

I was watching a documentary the other week and they were showing snow geese clips as sea gulls.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Too funny! :lol:

I saw I am Legend, I love how the deer didn't spook when there was a sweaty dude and a giant stinking dog 10 yards from em'! :roll:

How about that Afflac commericial, it isn't even a duck, it is Gilbert Gottfried! :lol:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I saw the kingdom of heaven a few weeks ago and noticed the sandhill buzzards too!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow im happy that im not the only one who notices this stuff! Another really good one is when movies show Bald Eagles and they make the skreching sound of a Redtail Hawk.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They do that all the time!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

At the end of one of the Mighty Ducks movies, There is a flock of swans quacking like ducks. Seems like the folks in Hollywood need to get out of rehab and into the country.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We got within 20 yards of deer with a lab last night. There was a whole herd of them. they came walking single file by until the dog barked at them! 

I hate how the deer run in I am legend. The thing that bothers me more is when stuff changes from scene to scene. One cut there is a licence plate the next there isn't. People dressed different. Different stuff on the walls etc.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does it really both people that he got that close to a deer? You guys are telling us that you cannot get that close to a deer. I had a buck sneeze in my face once as he walked over me. I was walking a deer trail and I saw a buck and I layed down and he stayed on the trail and wlaked right up to me and smelled me and sneezed and wlaked off. No cover scent. I just didnt move at all.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

no I was serious They walked right up to us. I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Does it really both people that he got that close to a deer? You guys are telling us that you cannot get that close to a deer. I had a buck sneeze in my face once as he walked over me. I was walking a deer trail and I saw a buck and I layed down and he stayed on the trail and wlaked right up to me and smelled me and sneezed and wlaked off. No cover scent. I just didnt move at all.


I'm with ya. Yeah deer are a little more weary when the woods/fields are filled with orange and guns going bang but ive been that close to deer on numerous occassions when I probably reaked like hell.

I do notice all the wrong sounds, especially loon noises in all kinds of places they shouldn't be.


----------

